# Healthy use for leftover grilled fish



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

I grilled some snapper the other night, and wanted a healthy way to have the leftovers, so I made one up. This is the recipe for lettuce fish wraps:

Take 2 cups of leftover grilled fish, and shred into pieces.
Add 3/4 cup chopped celery.
Add 1/3 cup sour cream, 1/3 cup mayo.
Add 1 tablespoon Dijon mustard, 1 tablespoon lime juice, and 1 tablespoon buffalo sauce.
Mix all these ingredients together and add salt, pepper, and Cajun seasoning to taste. 
Take a head of lettuce, wash, and pull off a couple of crispy but still green pieces that are fairly large. Line some of your newly made fish salad in the lettuce, and then wrap up and enjoy.

I loved this stuff so much.

Enjoy!! Jonathan


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

Before.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

After.


----------



## Kevin B (Dec 3, 2012)

Sounds good, kind of like making tuna salad out of the left overs.

Kevin


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

I think I need to try this one, looks good and the wife will love that there is no bread.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

coolbluestreak said:


> I think I need to try this one, looks good and the wife will love that there is no bread.


Man I hate eating healthy, but I would actually choose to eat this even if I wasn't on a diet.


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Beer. Wash down with beer. Then go outside and entertain the kids.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

That might be good as a fish taco also.


----------

